# In hindsight I need a trailer for my 12' Gregor!



## drider (Feb 23, 2012)

Well took out my 1974 12' Gregor out couple of days ago and boy I need a trailer! Luckily I had my buddy to help me out, I really felt that 170+lb boat when trying to retrieve the boat! What do you guys think for a trailer? I'm thinking something 4x8 and let the boat hang out a bit? I'm kinda weary of the harbor freight ones, I think they may be weak and will only last couple of years. That is why I'll buy a nice heavy duty reputable bix tex, carson 4x8 trailer and call it a day? What do you say? At first I thought it would be more convenient without a trailer since I don't have storage at home, (I store my boat at my bro's house) but now I need a trailer!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 23, 2012)

Watch Craigslist, Ebay. On CL there is a Wanted listing post what your looking for.


----------



## Goon (Feb 24, 2012)

I too am in the need of a trailer, I scoured Craigslist for one but came up blank. Then I figured I would buy a used 14 foot V-hull with trailer and motor that came with it for under $1000...

But now that I decided to keep my little 12 to gain experience with modifications, I have found out that Harbor Freight sales boat trailers for 12-14 foot boats, for about $300 (some assembly required). I'll save up for a few years, then flip my boat hopefully for a profit and purchase a nice used Bass Tracker.

But I recommend looking at the Harbor Freight trailers.


----------



## great white (Feb 25, 2012)

Got an outboard on that little sucker?

You need a trailer where the bunks can support the transom if yes.

Heck, you need bunks to reach the transom anyways. 

Just hitting bumps and potholes can dent/bend/stress the hull if it's not supported properly.


----------



## drider (Feb 25, 2012)

True guys, I'll be buying a legitimate trailer to support the hull and transom etc. I need to do things right whether it's getting the harbor freight one or finding a used Pacific!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 25, 2012)

dead of winter is a great time to negotiate a good deal on boat gear,unless you live in sunny california :LOL2:


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Feb 26, 2012)

I found craiglist a waste of time as well. I found mine in someone's yard. They weren't even planning to sell it, but I offered them some cash and got a great deal. Be on the look out, and don't be afraid to ask if you see something you like.


----------



## drider (Feb 27, 2012)

no doubt! I always ask around if i see something I like, but in a friendly way. Don't want their suspicion to rise! hehe.


----------

